# Dayan Zhanchi V2



## GV2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I have a feeling this is the next cube Dayan releases. The only question is how to make the already almost perfect zhanchi better? First things first. I would start by using the same plastic used for the guhong v2 and also improve the molds eliminating flash like the 48 pt edge mod. Perhaps improve upon the core to help with crooked screws. I am curious to see what other ways cubers be live the Zhanchi or any top speedcube for that matter be improved upon


----------



## kunparekh18 (Feb 11, 2014)

The Zhanchi is such an awesome cube it doesn't need a v2 like the Weilong or Guhong. Just saying


----------



## Jaysammey777 (Feb 11, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> The Zhanchi is such an awesome cube it doesn't need a v2 like the Weilong or Guhong. Just saying



technically neither did the weilong.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 11, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> The Zhanchi is such an awesome cube it doesn't need a v2 like the Weilong or Guhong. Just saying



Doesn't "need" a new version, but....a new version makes money!! And that is what it's all about.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Feb 11, 2014)

OP: I just don't think so.

I'd rather see Dayan get into big cubes anyway and give us really good stuff. At the time Guhong came out I think it smashed the market. I'd like to see something similar happen with big cubes.


----------



## ChickenWrap (Feb 11, 2014)

sneaklyfox said:


> OP: I just don't think so.
> 
> I'd rather see Dayan get into big cubes anyway and give us really good stuff. At the time Guhong came out I think it smashed the market. I'd like to see something similar happen with big cubes.



That would be cool...but what could they improve on from the cubes that shengshou has released??


----------



## rj (Feb 11, 2014)

Meh. I want to see some bigger wings, and premodding.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Feb 11, 2014)

ChickenWrap said:


> That would be cool...but what could they improve on from the cubes that shengshou has released??



Not requiring modding to be really good would be a start.


----------



## GV2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Zhanchi.V2 will happen.


----------



## Ninja Storm (Feb 18, 2014)

GV2 said:


> Zhanchi.V2 will happen.



Do you have any proof of this? Seems like a bold claim to make without any backup.


----------



## GV2 (Feb 18, 2014)

No proof. It just makes sense. With the epic fail of the panshi. Dayan will do something to redeem themselves. They already have a guhong v2 so just seems obvious they would make a zhanchi v2 given the immense popularity of the zhanchi.


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 18, 2014)

Or they could make a new cube. Seeing as they would probably do better to create a new product that would be bought alongside the Zhanchi than smother their best-selling cube with a slightly better version of it, seeing as a lot of people get the Zhanchi anyway before they even know what modding is.


----------



## SolveThatCube (Feb 18, 2014)

I would love to see a new ZhanChi.


----------



## GV2 (Feb 18, 2014)

Lchu613 said:


> Or they could make a new cube. Seeing as they would probably do better to create a new product that would be bought alongside the Zhanchi than smother their best-selling cube with a slightly better version of it, seeing as a lot of people get the Zhanchi anyway before they even know what modding is.


Personally from Dayans perspective and a money making standpoint a v2 would be the way to go for two reasons. One. People love the zhanchi and the thought of a "better" upgraded version I can already see the pre orders lining up. #dollar signs. Two. I think people would be hesitant to buy a new day an cube due to the poor response to the Pans hi. That being said not only would it be cool to see an upgraded zhanchi I be live it would be the best business decicion for day an which is why I be live we will see a zhanchi v2 in the near future.


----------



## brian724080 (Feb 18, 2014)

It does make sense for Dayan to make a Zhanchi V2 because because will assume that it's even better than the Zhanchi. If it wasn't named that way, people will be unsure as to whether the new product is good because of the Panshi.


----------



## mark49152 (Feb 18, 2014)

Da Qing Bao said that he didn't want to make another 3x3 after the Zhanchi, and only did so because of pressure/demand. The Panshi subsequently failed to a degree that led him to apologise. That was a year ago. So my guess is that he's not falling over himself to try again.

Also the Guhong v2 was introduced to retrofit a feature (torpedoes) from a newer design. No such reason exists to update the Zhanchi.

Finally, Dayan's 3x3 designs are based on their patented idea of a small inner sphere (the Panshi tried to take this even further). The trend for newer designs such as Weilong and ShuangRen is for a larger inner sphere. Regardless of which is "better", I think this makes it harder for Dayan to respond directly to newer designs. Bao already said he thinks the Zhanchi is the best he can achieve with his idea, and its continuing popularity along with the Panshi episode suggests he was right.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 18, 2014)

nobody needs new dayan 3x3s anymore, also it seems like dayan doesnt really go for 3x3 speed cubes anymore since they make things like the wheel of wisdom or so. also why would they make a zhanchi v2, they, or any other company should make a good, CUBIC 6x6 lol


----------



## PranavCubes (Feb 18, 2014)

ILMZS20 said:


> nobody needs new dayan 3x3s anymore, also it seems like dayan doesnt really go for 3x3 speed cubes anymore since they make things like the wheel of wisdom or so. also why would they make a zhanchi v2, they, or any other company should make a good, CUBIC 6x6 lol



Some of them are still there who prefer ZhanChi and other DaYan cubes over the Newer cubes like the WeiLong.I personally like the feel of the GuHong v1 over any cube. Also I'd like to see DaYan making better big cubes than those which are currently in the market.


----------



## Drake (Feb 18, 2014)

GV2 said:


> No proof. It just makes sense. With the epic fail of the panshi. Dayan will do something to redeem themselves. They already have a guhong v2 so just seems obvious they would make a zhanchi v2 given the immense popularity of the zhanchi.



Dayan will not make a new 3x3x3. At least I hightly doubt. There is a ton a great 3x3x3's on the market, and they already did what they had to do. They made great cubes and now other compagnie are doing the same thing. I doubt that any brand can make "another guhong". There is a limit to evrything. Just open your eyes and enjoy the great cubes out there. The only reason dayan released the panshi is because some stupid.. .. like you were asking none stop for it to be released. After the zhanchi dayan had no point to come out with a new cube. Why would they make a dayan v2? They already made some money with their other speedcube. First they would need a better cube (wich would be difficult because like I said there's a limit to evrything) and I doubt they will be able. Just get over it, and start practicing. A new speedcube won't make you faster.


----------



## ILMZS20 (Feb 18, 2014)

PranavCubes said:


> Some of them are still there who prefer ZhanChi and other DaYan cubes over the Newer cubes like the WeiLong.I personally like the feel of the GuHong v1 over any cube. Also I'd like to see DaYan making better big cubes than those which are currently in the market.



im just saying there is no point in making new 3x3s and it would be better to just focus on big cubes that are not that great at this point. a good 6x6 is the most important thing right now imo. and yes, i know people still like dayan, i have a guhong v2 as my backup  but that doesnt make new 3x3s from them neccessary


----------



## davidmg90000 (Feb 18, 2014)

kunparekh18 said:


> The Zhanchi is such an awesome cube it doesn't need a v2 like the Weilong or Guhong. Just saying


The weilong version 2 is the same as version 1 the only difference is that the corners of the v2 are made out of 3 pieces instead of 2 like the v1


----------



## Lchu613 (Feb 19, 2014)

davidmg90000 said:


> The weilong version 2 is the same as version 1 the only difference is that the corners of the v2 are made out of 3 pieces instead of 2 like the v1


Which applies to the Zhanchi how?


----------



## KrazyCube (Feb 19, 2014)

The GuHong only had a 2nd version because v-cube said it was a 'copy' but thats another thread


----------



## Drake (Feb 19, 2014)

KrazyCube said:


> The GuHong only had a 2nd version because v-cube said it was a 'copy' but thats another thread



Yeah ans that's total y true, because you know thé guhong v1 ans v2 uses a total y différent mech. Adding torpedos to a cube make it a new design. Sorry for the somewhat brutal reply, but what you're saying is not true.


----------



## Drew Olsen (Feb 19, 2014)

I still believe the guhong v2 is the best. As people have said before, he has no reason to make one. I think he might have given up on making wca puzzles but don't quote me on that.


----------



## Drake (Feb 20, 2014)

Drew Olsen said:


> I still believe the guhong v2 is the best. As people have said before, he has no reason to make one. I think he might have given up on making wca puzzles but don't quote me on that.



Well I wouldn't say he have given up, more just stop. There no point, except for bigger cubes, witch I doubt he will make, Shengshou is already on that. Dayan is comming out with some interesting puzzle dessign. Stop spending your money on all the speedcubes that comes out, and enjoy the great puzzles that Dayan are producing


----------



## Ross The Boss (Feb 20, 2014)

GV2 said:


> Zhanchi.V2 will happen.



dont think so, it really doesnt need any improvement. sure, people might want molds that produce pieces that dont need modding, but getting new molds made cost money and they would most likely opt to spend their money on a new better cube. its all about money and a brand new cube will bring in more than remaking existing cube with little alterations. the majority of people who would buy a v2 zhanchi would be: people curios about it, cube reviewers, people with the uncontrollable obsession to buy every new cube on the market regardless of quality, and suckers who are actually convinced that slightly rounded corners and a different core are going to make the zhanchi comparable to the fastest cubes on the market today. if dayan were to put money insted into making a really awesome cube that could rival the newer ones(im not keeping up on this stuff, idk who the big company is now), most of the cubing community would buy it.


----------



## aHappyAsian (Feb 26, 2014)

Instead of zhanchi v2 55mm guhong, I could care less if it had the torpedoes but I would love one for OH


----------



## guysensei1 (Feb 26, 2014)

aHappyAsian said:


> Instead of zhanchi v2 55mm guhong, I could care less if it had the torpedoes but I would love one for OH



Oh yeah mini versions of all the other dayan cubes would be cool


----------



## Michael Womack (Mar 9, 2014)

I seriously Doubt that Bao would make a V2 zhanchi. After the issues/problems that the Panshis had when we where receving them 1 year ago sorta was the downfall of the Dayan 3x3s. Besides I don't really see the need to update it. From reading some of the other responses and from experience the only reason that the Guhong, Lingyung, and the WeiLong got a V2 made was to update the mech just a little so it would be more like some of the modern cubes.


----------



## Rocky0701 (Mar 9, 2014)

Michael Womack said:


> I seriously Doubt that Bao would make a V2 zhanchi. After the issues/problems that the Panshis had when we where receving them 1 year ago sorta was the downfall of the Dayan 3x3s. Besides I don't really see the need to update it. From reading some of the other responses and from experience the only reason that the Guhong, Lingyung, and the WeiLong got a V2 made was to update the mech just a little so it would be more like some of the modern cubes.


The reason the Weilong was made a V2 was so the corners could be three pieces, instead of two. This gave Moyu the ability to make a stickerless Weilong.


----------

